# Initial Prince Impressions



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I am finally a Pinarello owner. Have wanted one since I worked in a shop in the late 80s early 90s. The Ciak/Orange seems to be a hard find used, but I kept at it. I just could not justify a new one over the past few years. At any rate I am thrilled to have it.

It still needs some fine tuning, but I did manage to throw it back together and get a quick ride in. I think it is the fastes bike from zero to 25 I have ever ridden. It descendes like it wants to scare the hell out of you (in a good way) and climbs nicely. About the only thing I can say my Colnago C40 does better is hold a line and instill overall confidence, but I expect some of that to change as I work out the seat, bars, stem, etc. The C40 also is dead quiet while the Prince is a bit noisy/buzzy. Anyone feel the same about road noise? I don't recall my wife's FP-6 being like that.

Enough of my ramblings, I'll report back later when I have it all set up to my liking, on with the pix.

Looks pretty bad ass with all that grey/black. I'll need new bars/stem so thinking I might give orange cable housing a try. Perhaps white seat/tape...thoughts?










Hmmm, better get that worm off the white part of the down tube :blush2:









It needs a good cleaning, but had to take some early pix


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Sweet Prince rplace*

I've always liked that particular color with the neon orange graphics. Pictures don't do it justice. There are a couple of them around my neck of the woods and from what I've seen, you need to be very careful to protect the finish on the graphics as they are very susceptible to fade from exposure. 

To improve the handling, I'd push your seat back and and adjust your stem length to suite. I'd also re-grease *EVERYTHING* to get all the squeaks and rattles out. Once you sort it out and dial it in, I think you'll find your Nago acquiring a nice layer of dust from inactivity


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is a FSA Plasma integrated stem/bar. I for sure need it a bit longer. This is a 100 or 110 and I typically ride a 120/130 on a 54cm bike. I know all frames are a bit different but in general I need a longer stem. On this for sure. I stopped twice on my ride to mess with the seat, both times moving it forward. These pix are from the end of the ride...thus the wormm ;-) I'll get it sorted out this weekend after I hit up U2 in Philly on Thursday. This is shaping up to be a darn good week for me. Time to buy a lotto ticket.

I am thinking white bar tape, seat and cable housing. What you all think? All my other gear has been Campy 10s. Does the 11speed require specific cables/housing. I have seen conflicting info on the Interwebs.

I'll be sure and clean it up and give it a nice coat of wax to protect the orange sections, thanks for the heads up. I think there is already one slightly lighter section.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

If the stem is too short, before you start replacing bars & stems, I'd move the seat backward, not forward. This will also improve your power transfer and the handling that you complained about. Might take some time to get used to, but once you do, I think you'll like the results. 


rplace13 said:


> It is a FSA Plasma integrated stem/bar. I for sure need it a bit longer. This is a 100 or 110 and I typically ride a 120/130 on a 54cm bike. I know all frames are a bit different but in general I need a longer stem. On this for sure. I stopped twice on my ride to mess with the seat, both times moving it forward. These pix are from the end of the ride...thus the wormm ;-) I'll get it sorted out this weekend after I hit up U2 in Philly on Thursday. This is shaping up to be a darn good week for me. Time to buy a lotto ticket.
> 
> I am thinking white bar tape, seat and cable housing. What you all think? All my other gear has been Campy 10s. Does the 11speed require specific cables/housing. I have seen conflicting info on the Interwebs.
> 
> I'll be sure and clean it up and give it a nice coat of wax to protect the orange sections, thanks for the heads up. I think there is already one slightly lighter section.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am going to try one of my saddles on it. That is the one that came with it and don't think it is quite me. I'll give her a go further back and see what happens. Speaking of seats, what is up with that Most post? Needing a 10mm wrench for that top/front bolt is a royal PITA. What is the trick, I must be stupid because no way an engineer thought that was a good idea. I have a Record 27.2 laying around, what is the Prince size 31.0 or 31.6 or something? I might have to get a USE shim for it. What are you other Prince owners doing for a seat post?

Side note, this baby came with what I think is Lizard Skin tape, minor item I know, but I really like it.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I _really_ like the color scheme and the build is sweet too. Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

rplace13 said:


> Speaking of seats, what is up with that Most post? Needing a 10mm wrench for that top/front bolt is a royal PITA. What is the trick?... What are you other Prince owners doing for a seat post?


I've owned 3 Prince FP's and have never had an issue with the OEM Most post. You only need to adjust the front 10mm screw on initial setup to level the nose. Once you've adjusted the nose where you want it, torque down the rear allen to spec. Simple enough? Pinarello *engineers* must be very fond of the process as they carried it over to the Dogma & KOBH.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

BunnV, thaks I am really digging the look so far. That fat Edge 68 on the back is killer IMO.

Rhauft, I'll have to play some more, I could not get any adjustment forward/back without loosing up the top/front bolt. I carried a 10mm wrench with me on my ride today to move it around. If you could get the tilt and forget it, but still move forward/back with just the allen wrench that would be cool.

I love having a new bike, so much fun!


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Orange Tape*

You have to go with orange tape with that scheme. Beautiful Bike! Pinarellos are fast, aren't they.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

rplace13 said:


> Rhauft, I'll have to play some more, I could not get any adjustment forward/back without loosing up the top/front bolt. I carried a 10mm wrench with me on my ride today to move it around. If you could get the tilt and forget it, but still move forward/back with just the allen wrench that would be cool.


Should not need that 10mm to adjust lateral movement. Sounds like you have some gunk gumming up the works. Take it all apart and clean it, detail it, lube it and reinstall. If it was mine, I'd do the same to the entire bike. Part of that getting acquainted process. You have no idea what that things been through prior to your acquisition. Rebuild it with Campy Ultra Shift cables & housings which are designed specifically for 11sp. They also happen to be available with white housings:wink5:


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Love the color. *SWEET*


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful Bike!!
I agree with chas0039 on the orange tape, but i would vote to leave the cable housings black.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Plus you could get into some real trouble with off brand housings with Campy 11 speed. Just add some HUDZ shifter covers and you are set.

I have to stop looking at this thread. I do not need another Pinarello.


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

I agree with others, leave the accessories black. It makes the orange stand out more and look better. The thought of that orange and white saddle/tape/cables conjures memories of creamsicles as a kid.

For the post, just get a Thomson masterpiece. Fine adjustments are much easier than the Most post and I think the weight is comparable. Plus, you can torque it down and not have to worry about breaking it. 

Concerning the twitchiness, does your C40 have a longer wheelbase than the Prince? I found the Prince to have a shorter wheelbase than either my Tarmac or Madone which contributes to the "twichiness" but makes it a faster handler when you really need to move the bike (changing lines, avoiding things, etc...). You'll get used to the handling in no time, just stay supple and steady on it.


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice bike. I like this style more, especially since the logo is straight and not twisted like the newer bikes


----------

